# new beach toy....



## captMATT

just picked it up...gotta do some mods, ready rock!!!!!


----------



## DawnPatrol

Enjoy!


----------



## Bobby

Got me a new beach toy too. Wife will let me take it to the beach as soon as the new wears off.


----------



## wingnut

*beach toys*

These are my beach toys, 2003 F-250 and 98 Jeep T-J


----------



## F.A.T.

Nice TAHOE dude, i just got my first CHEVY and i like it so far.
SEE YA!


----------



## ripleyb

That's a nice TJ wingnut. Here's my beach toy:


----------



## big_zugie

thats a barbie jeep


----------



## ripleyb

Here's my other beach toy, I'm so proud:


----------



## Ozzmosis

captMATT said:


> just picked it up...gotta do some mods, ready rock!!!!!


Sweet ride! I wouldn't change a thing cept maybe some rod holders on the front.


----------



## captMATT

well...so far...got the sound system going...new 315/75/r17*9's BFG'S on the way, time to pick up one of those receaver mounted cooler rod racks. its gonna be mean when this is all said and done.


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Rip, you should be VERY proud! Have fun!


----------



## big_zugie

well everyone is showing their beach machines so ill show mine here you go..


----------



## robott

*heres mine*

me and zug have hit the beach a few times in this bad boy


----------



## LDL

He had to show up last week end and park it in the middle of my front yard,then let me drive it around awhile, and I had to park it in middle of my front yard too !!! Next week maybe we'll trench it through a nutty neighbor's yard !! Just kidding Matt !!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

F.A.T. - You've got the right idea, bud!

Here's MY beach toy!


----------



## Mando

captMATT said:


> well...so far...got the sound system going...new 315/75/r17*9's BFG'S on the way, time to pick up one of those receaver mounted cooler rod racks. its gonna be mean when this is all said and done.


What kind of sound system did you have put in? I bet it gets loud in that tahoe


----------



## captMATT

a big one......


----------



## AL-umineum

whoa!!! looks like you might have made some MODS between the second and first pics!!! LOL!!!

Jeff


ripleyb said:


> Here's my other beach toy, I'm so proud:


----------



## ripleyb

Yes Jeff, I had her souped up...


----------



## AL-umineum

LOL!!!! That there is money well spent my friend! Greenie your way.......

Jeff


ripleyb said:


> Yes Jeff, I had her souped up...


----------



## SKSOUTH

Nice ride, make a fine beach toy.

Here's Mine! It goes offshore! LOL


----------



## northpaw

Ozzmosis said:


> Sweet ride! I wouldn't change a thing cept maybe some rod holders on the front.


Based on this posts location.......... naaaah, I'd better not.


----------



## BaffinBayWiz

*Rodeo Rig!*

RODEO MAN BY WEEKENDS! FISHING FOOL BY WEEKDAYS!

PICS OF MY NeW BOAT....NeW TRUCK.....New CASA!!!! IT"S BEEN A GOOD YEAR! DEARLY BLESSED.

LACK A FINE LADY TO SHARE WITH!


----------



## BaffinBayWiz

Any Takers?


----------



## big_zugie

Alright well here something I built in metal last year.


----------



## boom!

My beach toy. One of two. The other is a one seater built to the hilt.


----------



## robott

hey zug that truck loks familiar lol that was a fun trip


----------



## captMATT

just and update.....


----------



## Brady Bunch

Nice truck Matt.

I havnt had mine in the sand but have had it in the dirt. 03 Tunda, 3" suspension lift with Terra Grappler rubber on the stockers ....


----------



## STEVEBAIT2

THESE ARE MINE !!!!!!!!


----------



## ballard55

Here's mine.


----------



## 1BGSUB

Here's mine.










later
Trey


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling

1BGSUB said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> later
> Trey


Man, that thing is awesome.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Slayer-o-Ling said:


> Man, that thing is awesome.


Ditto


----------



## Cylinder

Trey, 

Really like the suburban, but have some questions. My experience in setting the hook on a shark on a big rig has me backing up on the beach to set the hook, ie. "Jacking His Jaw". How difficult is it to set the hook/fight a big fish from up there. How hard is it to get down while fighting a fish.

I'm wanting to do something similar to my truck.

Thanks, Cylinder


----------



## ZenDaddy

BaffinBayWiz said:


> Any Takers?


Us married guys with kids are chuckling. :spineyes:
There could be an inverse relationship between toys and wife + kids. Definitely one between time alloted to using toys and wife + kids!


----------



## ZenDaddy

*My Fav' Beach Ride*

By the way .... here's my favorite beach rig. Sound system is kind of a drag, but good times all round!


----------



## LSUtigeryakker

*Heres mine*

My chavy


----------



## Killntime

*All Very Nice Rigs!*

Here's one that's heavily on my wish list.

When I can start ordering these, I will definetly be using my Employee Pricing Plan!

http://jalopnik.com/5075561/2010-ford-f+150-svt-raptor-first-ride#viewcomments

Best Fishes,
KT


----------



## captMATT

almost scared to hear the price on the 6.2 boss equiped raptor.


----------



## TRAVO

you and me both matt. but she shore is sweeeeet


----------



## saltymike

nice free advertising from xlrs! If anyone needs a ride for the beach call me . I have credit union financing for sub prime credit... I can even get from Texas direct auto . com if you can't buy from them... Mike O. 281-948-2216...Get the vehicle you want. Payments you like .


----------



## captMATT

captMATT said:


> just and update.....


May be going up for sale, kinda in limbo what i wanna do. Its either sell her, or do some more mods a.e. " walk rack on top, more lights etc". Any takers or ideas? thanks:brew:


----------



## TeamFaith

*Heres My Beach Ride.. Actually my Wife's!!!!*

Oh,, and by the way... it's for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## SeaRayRun_GYB

I'll play


----------

